# Drawing with a blade rest.



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Just a nice smooth draw like your doing, blades help keep you honest in your form witch is a good thing. After you shoot it a while you will be used to it an it won't even be an issue. The one thing that may help is a "torqueless loop" witch will apply a small amount of downward pressure on your arrow to help hold it on the blade.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

the biggest issue people have first time introduced to blade launchers is the arrow jumping out from the blade......
nothing wrong with the rest or blade, but
your nock pinch......either the nocking points (inside) pinching too hard or the d-loop (no nocking points) is served way to tight to the nocks.....
have a closer look.....at resting possition you shall have a free play between d-loop knots and your nock............
at a full draw the nock still must have a clearance (you can not see this on d-loop @ resting)
a draw board is a huuuuge help to work around the bow just anything to check....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

If your not over bowed you'll get the hang out it. I just draw normal compared to my other rests on different bows.


----------



## BBack (Mar 14, 2013)

bigHUN said:


> the biggest issue people have first time introduced to blade launchers is the arrow jumping out from the blade......
> nothing wrong with the rest or blade, but
> your nock pinch......either the nocking points (inside) pinching too hard or the d-loop (no nocking points) is served way to tight to the nocks.....
> have a closer look.....at resting possition you shall have a free play between d-loop knots and your nock............
> ...


The knocks are rather tight on the string.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

the second issue forgot to mention............I don't know your bow.............is the very aggressive climb in the powerstroke and when the draw is "pulling" to other-back side of the pick and jumps into "hump" or low letoff that makes the arrow falls off the blade .....mostly a smother cams have no issues at all....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hard hands will make it difficult to keep on the blade as well. Not that drawing smooth is bad, but you may also be fighting some of the setup on the blade and how the angle,stiffness,and current arrows mesh


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

tension in your right hand, too tight of nock fit on the string, nock pinch from the D-loop, "jittery" draw, slamming into the wall after the cams roll over, and torqueing during the draw are a few things that can cause that. As was mentioned above, make sure you can handle the draw weight and cam of the bow comfortably. Nock fit is important if you use the D-loop to adjust the peep alignment. Something that can help, especially if you are using lighter weight points, is to tie a serving knot below your arrow inside the D-loop. That will put more down force on your arrow and help keep it on your rest. If you want to see how it's done check out John Dudley's website. He has an article talking about it. I've adopted that method on all of my bows regardless of the arrows I'm using. Rarely, do I have an issue with the arrow falling off the rest, even in the wind.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

I've had no issues drawing with a blade rest on my Hoyt Contender (GTX). I use a skinny blade and it's good for both my skinny arrows (Carbon 1) and fat arrows (CXL). However, my Maitland Zeus (VTR cam) is another story. I use a wide blade on this one and while I've got now trouble with the Carbon 1 arrows, the CXL arrows come off the blade regularly. I'm guessing it's a mixed bag of reasons for why. The draw cycle has a big hump right before the valley (much more aggressive than the Hoyt GTX cams), the CXL arrows are very light with just 100 grains points, and I'm surely not drawing back as smoothly as I should be.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shot at a tournament a few months ago with a Level 3 NAA certified coach. His arrows keep falling off his launcher until he finally quit. I asked him why he didn't trim the launcher to fit his arrows and he replied that the launchers come ready to fit the arrows. 

The truth is that launchers come in only wide and narrow.So they will only fit two arrows. It's up to you to make them fit all the other arrows. Luckily I made launchers from feeler gauges long before they started selling pre-made launchers, so I know how to custom fit them to the arrow. Too bad they don't teach the same to the people that are teaching hundreds of new archers.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

huteson2us2 said:


> The truth is that launchers come in only wide and narrow. It's up to you to make them fit all the other arrows.


True this. However, many do not know how easy it is to take a dremmel (or tool of choice) to a blade and custom size it to the arrow you're shooting. Most times the pre-set widths and thicknesses work fine, but there are arrows that require a little added attention (either with blade diameter, thickness, or both) for everything to work in harmony...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

As mentioned earlier about serving above and below for your nock sets in your d-loop, make the bottoms nock set a tad longer than the top. This will give you the downward pressure desired. 

.02


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

huteson2us2 said:


> I shot at a tournament a few months ago with a Level 3 NAA certified coach. His arrows keep falling off his launcher until he finally quit. I asked him why he didn't trim the launcher to fit his arrows and he replied that the launchers come ready to fit the arrows.
> 
> The truth is that launchers come in only wide and narrow.So they will only fit two arrows. It's up to you to make them fit all the other arrows. Luckily I made launchers from feeler gauges long before they started selling pre-made launchers, so I know how to custom fit them to the arrow. Too bad they don't teach the same to the people that are teaching hundreds of new archers.





montigre said:


> True this. However, many do not know how easy it is to take a dremmel (or tool of choice) to a blade and custom size it to the arrow you're shooting. Most times the pre-set widths and thicknesses work fine, but there are arrows that require a little added attention (either with blade diameter, thickness, or both) for everything to work in harmony...


Maybe a picture tutorial is in order...??


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

Drop your bow arm shoulder downand lean slightly forward when you draw. This keeps your release in better line with the arrow during the draw cycle......


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

montigre said:


> .... easy it is to take a dremmel (or tool of choice) to a blade and custom size it to the arrow you're shooting......


 my wife's nail - diamonf file - just works perfect


----------



## mmeadow (Jun 29, 2016)

Tag

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Tapatalk


----------

